# Krate Frame Marking



## ControlFreak1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello all, 

I would like to ask your assistance in dating an Apple Krate (frame) I saw today. 

May 1969 Apple Krate SN# EE54840. When checking the SN on bikehistory.org Two (2) options popped up to choose from...."head tube and rear drop out" locations. I visually located the SN on the drop out...however when selecting the drop-out option a 1959 date appeared. When I selected the head tube option may of 1969 appeared....

How can this be? Is this a website error? Is this correct? 

Also while looking over the frame I saw what appeared to be a letter "H" marking in the paint down by the crank/kickstand assembly area (see pics) ??

lastly the seat. It appears to be an aftermarket seat that's been on the bike for many years but in good condition with no tears...I was unable to locate any markings on the seat such as "Persons" to destinguish the make. (see pics)

Feedback welcome.


----------



## ControlFreak1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Not sure what this symbol is?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2020)

That serial number look up is a flawed POS. But that's just my opinion due to its countless errors it has produced since it's inception.


----------



## ControlFreak1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks! I was thinking that myself


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2020)

Is there a second H on the other chain stay across from one pictured?, we were just talking about X's in the same place on Wasp's?


----------



## ControlFreak1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

mrg said:


> Is there a second H on the other chain stay across from one pictured?, we were just talking about X's in the same place on Wasp's?



I felt the opposite chain stay at the time and I think I could feel it and looked with my cell phone flashlight and could barely make one out...so I would say yes with 95% certainty.


----------



## ControlFreak1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Seller just sent this to me.... opposite chain stay "H"


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow, a whole new mystery, just found there were "X"s" on some (?) 59 and newer Wasp's in the same place!, just sold my 68 Apple Krate and didn't think about looking?, It went to a Caber so I'll ask?, pic is one of my 59 Wasps.


----------



## ControlFreak1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice. Very intrigued. Let me know what you find out. I will read back through your "X" posts to find out the context.


----------

